# Miter Saw for crosscutting Table Saw for Ripping?



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I was taught by my shop teacher that the table saw is for ripping and the miter saw is for crosscutting, I am wondering do anyone else that do this? or I am crazy for listening to my shop teacher?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I use my table saw for cross cutting all the time…especially for cutting wider boards and makiing panels etc. 
I primarily use my miter saw for trim work and cross cutting thinner boards.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Charles, a table saw can be used for either operation but a miter saw can only be used for crosscutting.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I own, both but I tend to use miter saw because I dont have a good miter guage.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I Always cross cut on my Miter saw amd almost always rip on my table saw.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

A simple plywood sled can be built which is a great aid to crosscutting on a TS. There are plenty of them here on the Site…I bet the search for Crosscut sled or Table saw sled would return lots of hits.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I have both, but personally, I actually prefer to do almost all of my cuts on the table saw - both crosscut and rip. You do have to use the appropriate jig/guide to do it safely and acurately. I feel like I can make the cuts more acurately with the table saw. Yet, probably the biggest reason is that the motor on my miter saw is much more noisy than the motor on my table saw. My miter saw is a makita. It isn't a cheap tool. However, it is very noisy. The main difference is the universal motor that the miter saw uses vs. the induction motor on the table saw.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Here you go Click


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I do occasionally cross cut on the table saw, but for stuff that is within the capacity of the miter saw, I use that. I was taught the same thing as you, but back in the day it was…

The Radial Arm saw is for crosscutting, the table saw is for ripping…


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Hands down, the table saw is superior for rip cuts. Depending on the width and length of your wood and the table of your saw, it's kind of a toss up. I do not think most of us would cross cut 1" x 10" x 12' on regular table saws. You can but… If the boards were of a reasonable length, then the table saw works. I use the Miter for long thin and my panel saw for long wide (3/4" oak 4'x8' for example). 
As the old saying goes, "just cause you can, don't mean you should". Have safe fun out there.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I pefer my miter saw and circular saw for all my crosscutting needs.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

check this out http://kostasworkshop.blogspot.com/2010/04/tablesaw-or-miter-saw.html


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

Pick us a moderate miter gauge, attach a nice straight length of hardwood to the face and make cross-cuts with your tablesaw. The miter gauge extension will support your work, and back-up the piece you are cutting to reduce tear-out on the back side…...I save the miter saw for angle work, trim and molding.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

It's all a matter of personal preference. To some degree my table saw, miter saw and plunge saw (festool) are redundant. Almost any task can be done on at least 2 of these saws. Yet, depending on the job I almost always have a preference.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I might invest in a incra miter guage.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Once I built a sled I use my table saw for almost everything.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Use the miter for rough cuts and the table saw for the finer cross cut.
I would say precision cross cut.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

The cross cut saw is for when your table saw has a dado stack in it, and you are to lazy to change it!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't even have a miter saw. I do both on the table saw. I don't have much use for a miter saw and not much space either. What the teacher said is the primary uses for each. Miter saws just started to be on lots of jobs in the last 20-25 years. Before that mostly radial arm saws and a few table saws.

My dad and grandpa did everything with hand saws ) Nothing to critical; barns, houses and corrals.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BTW, Welcome to LJ!!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

The miter saw is good for crosscuts, and the tablesaw is good for that and rips. HOWEVER, the BANDSAW is far and away the safer on rips; more efficient too. As I get more familiar wwith my bs, I use the table saw less. Don't get me wrong, I like it, but the bandsaw rips faster, just as accurately and CAN'T kick back. Also, if you're on a budget, they're less expensive, easier to move, and take up less room. The tool of the future. More versitile, in my mind.

Steve


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Just depends on how you like to work I think. Lots here use a cross cut sled or a nice miter gauge on the TS.

For me when I am in the project mode, I don't like changing set ups, so I rip on the TS and cross cut on the miter saw, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Charles, I have a 12 inch compound miter saw that I use quite frequently. Whether I do crosscuts on it or the table saw usually depends on a few factors.

1. Width - If the board is wider than 7 inches, I will usually crosscut it on the TS. Technically, I could cut then flip the board, but I prefer to perform one cut and leave it at that. If you consider a miter saw, get 1 12inch or a sliding miter. If you skimp and get a standard 10 inch, you will be pretty much stuck with just cutting 2×4s.

2. Length - When crosscutting long boards, I lean towards the miter saw. Because I am moving the blade to the wood and not the wood towards the blade, I can support longer boards and make safe cuts without worrying about the board shifting during the cut.

3. Portability - I can move my mitersaw to any location, be it outside, upstairs, wherever I need to work. It is very useful for basic construction/carpentry and my saw has seen a lot of use in woodworking and in basic DIY projects.

Folks here probably have a number of jigs, fixtures, work arounds, etc. to utilize the TS or bandsaw for all their crosscutting needs. I, myself, like my mitersaw and never considered it a bad investment.

David


----------



## Uncle_Salty (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a Dewalt Slider that has an 11 3/4" capacity. I use it for crosscuts up to that width.

Everything else gets the table saw with either the crosscut sled or the miter sled.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

The *main* purpose of the table saw is for ripping; however, once you add crosscutting sleds and other jigs then it is a whole other ball game. I use my table saw for all kinds of ripping and a whole list of other things. The table saw is the ultimate all around machine and is essential to every shop.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

My miter saw isn't as accurate or as convenient as my TS, so unless I'm crosscutting something really long like 8' molding, I use the TS.

Steve - Don't the cuts from your BS need to be cleaned up? I've never seen a BS edge that was even close to as smooth as a TS blade leaves. Most of my TS blades leave a glue ready edge.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

When i put a second Shopsmith in my "Workshop in the Woods", I set-up one machine with an Incra 5000 miter sled, dedicated for precision cross cuts. The other Shopsmith does ripping and other tasks.

I don't have the room or need for a miter saw.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

David, I have a 10'' miter saw.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

You've heard a lot of opinions already, but I'll just throw mine in the mix.

The miter saw is a cross-cut machine. If you're willing to set it up right and re-check your setup periodically, you can get extremely clean and accurate cuts.

The table saw is primarily a ripping machine, but with the addition of some simple jigs, it can do cross-cuts, cove moulding, dadoes and grooves, tapers … all kinds of stuff.

Because I switch between ripping and cross-cutting repeatedly during the day and I don't want to change saw blades all the time, I usually have a rip blade in the table saw and a cross-cut blade in the miter saw.

There are times when a tablesaw is very useful for cross-cutting. Very wide stock (door panels, etc.) gets cross-cut with a panel sled on the table saw because the stock width is outside the miter saw's capacity. If you're willing to use a sled for all of your cross-cuts, you could get away with just having a table saw. However, I'd hate to try to put a compound miter on the end of a 14' piece of crown moulding using a table saw!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Ok Peter.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Charles, 
There are many jigs and sleds that make the table saw work well for almost any cut. I have my Sliding Miter Saw and Radial Ram Saw setup with long in and out feed surfaces that make them great for ripping really long stock. If that does not work in your shop make a cross cutting sled for you table saw and your set.
Of course the blade you choose matters.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Been thinking about a crosscut sled, but never took the time to build one.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

As a shop teacher, that is sort of what I teach. 
My classes learn about all of the wonderful things that you can do on a table saw from ripping and cross-cutting to dados, bevels and coves.
When it comes down to what we actually do in class - we rip on the table saw and cross cut on the miter saw.
We have 2 table saws and 2 miter saws (plus a radial arm saw) One table saw is almost always set up with a dado blade. So when we kids have to rip, they get in line at the one remaining table saw. Cross-cutting takes less time if they go to a miter saw, no line wait in. 
Also, in our shop the miter gauge is less accurate then the miter saw, and the cross cut sled is heavy so the miter saw is easier. 
In my opinion, if you have access to both machines use both. If you only have a table saw in the shop you can still do a lot.

Mrs.N


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I have both Mrs.N


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Knotscott,

Yes they do, but it's just a quick pass over the jointer and I'm good to go. My preference for ripping on the bandsaw comes from wearing reminders in a couple places on my body of the sudden, unexpected and viscious nature of kickback. 12 stitches several years ago in my right hand from one such, and 23 stitches in my left leg stumbling across the shop after taking a bruising hit to the mid-section. Stepped down on a board projecting from a stack and ripped the lrg. Told the er doc i did it shaving. The table saw does fine, but if I had to replace mine tomorrow, I wouldn't. A bandsaw and miter saw will do just fine. BUt that's just me.

Steve


----------



## meme (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for asking this question. I have been wondering the same thing!!


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

when I first started woodworking, I read a bunch of stuff and talked to a bunch of people, and everyone seemed to insist upon a single way of doing things. Things really started to work for me when I realized that there is usually many more ways than one to accomplish something in woodworking.

A lot of stuff gets written down, like "TS for ripping, miter for crosscuts" because that *might* be what's most efficient in a professional shop with high-grade equipment. if you're a hobbyist, you might have a completely different situation. so it's really up to you to decide  many ways are inherently valid, but should be evaluated (by you) with respect to each other with pros and cons.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

I used my miter saw for miters and length cuts until I got an Osborne Miter gauge. It got a lot of use. I now use the table saw for mitering and final cutting to length because it is more accurate.

Now, my miter saw gets used only for cutting long boards to length in the shop, and thats only if there are enough cuts to warrant not using a hand saw. Its primary use, and the one it is best suited for is construction projects IMHO. It and a circular saw are all I take to a project away from the shop. However, I don't build furniture or cabinets on site (away from my shop), so there is little ripping involved. Most things are decks, sheds, handicap ramps, etc. What ripping is needed is done using the circular saw and an edge guide.

Go


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I also have a 10" sliding miter saw, I use it as much as I use my table saw. Both are essential tools for the work I do.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldn't say your teacher is wrong, but would find his thinking to be limited in getting the most from your tools. Having a TS, SCMS, and RAS. The SCMS rarely gets used, whereas the RAS and TS are used quite often for multiple uses. So it depends on whats going on in the shop as to what I might use. I think whatever works for you is all that matters.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I would rather use a RAS for crosscutting because it can crosscut wider stock but I dont own one. I have to agree that a miter saw is more of a construction tool.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I only use my miter saw for rough cuts, or very long boards.

Using a crosscut sled, the table saw is much more precise. It's also easier to get perfect miters when using a miter sled.

I work in a cabinet shop, and for large production jobs, all parts are crosscut or mitered on table saws, unless they are too long.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

If you have a portable tablesaw like I do then your not going to be able to put a big cross cut sled on it. You cant put a cross cut sled that hangs over a 1ft on each side. Your not going to get accurate results. I use my miter saw for 90% of my cross cuts and I havent had any major problems.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

since I have a new miter saw--and LOVE it…I find myself using my miter saw for every cut that I can.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Which saw do you have Napaman?

I have a Hitachi 10" slider and I absolutely l;love it. Every time I use it I think "Man, this saw is a Cadillac!"


----------

